# IUI April / May 2017



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody having treatment in April and May 2017. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Looks like I'm first to post this month! 

On CD 7 and have been for first scan this morning. I'm a little nervous as we have 4 follicles developing, 2 each side. Sizes were 14, 14, 13, 11. We've been told to inject half a dose of the usual menopur tonight and go back for a scan tomorrow morning. If that 4th follicle grows anymore it's game over for us this month  

If the cycle gets abandoned does this count as one of our chances does anyone know? We're having 3 goes at IUI before IVF and this would be our second cycle? I've been advised by the nurses I must complete all 3 rounds of IUI and one round of IVF by September under the NHS, as after September if have to be assessed again. At that point it's highly likely my egg reserve will be too low. No pressure!! 

How is everyone else getting on? 

x


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Turtle Dove, I'd like to think that if the cycle is cancelled it won't count as one of your chances, but as we'll be going down the medicated route in May, I'm as curious as you are on this one. Fingers crossed that reducing the dosage will stop that fourth one growing, but wouldnt your clinic consider switching you to IVF if you've got too many good follicles, seems a bit of a waste IMO!? We're pretty clueless on the whole medicated side of things, all we know is that we've to call the hospital when my DP gets her AF and on CD21 she's to start taking a nasal spray, so we're gonna just take each day as it comes.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Morning! 

Well today's scan is showing two follicles at 15x10 & 15x11, and two at 13mm. The nurse said the two at 13 are bi-dimensional so hopefully we can still progress (I'll be googling that for the rest of the day!) 

I'm to have another half dose of meds tonight and another scan in the morning. 

Starmaker do you have any idea of the type of medication yet? The injections haven't been as bad as I feared 

X


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello everyone!  I had my IUI yesterday.  I'm a solo parent and have a 2 year old daughter, trying for number 2.  I've totally forgotten everything from last time, but now beginnng the 2ww again!  Sending good vibes to everyone trying too xx


----------



## Minimi (Mar 30, 2017)

The short version is... currently waiting to start out first iui cycle.. we were ment to start it 2 weeks ago.. but my period has not turned up.. first the first time ever! My partner has the fertility problems so we're are going for iui with donor sperm.. when I had all my tests done they found a tiny cyst on one of my ovaries.. which no one seemed concern about so I didn't worry.. but now having completely missed a period I'm concerned.. my gp seems to think it's because of the worry of the iui.. but I'm not worried.. it's all a bit of a mystery and frustrating.. am I wrong to worry? Has anyone else had similar?


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Turtle dove, we have no clue what drugs they'll be starting my partner on, I'm guessing they'll give us the low down when we go in to collect the nasal spray and start the scans. I'm gearing myself up to do the injections for my partner, it's the least I can do considering what she has already been through these past 6 months and what'll be coming over the next wee while. Your follicles sound like they're progressing nicely, though I'm not sure what the bi-directional thing is all about! Fingers crossed the half meds keep them at bay and the other two growing nicely. Good luck with tomorrow's scan!

Welcome Camsie and good luck in your 2ww, I hope you don't drive yourself round the bend too much, and hopefully there will be some positive news around Easter.


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Morning all, 

Seriously confused after this morning's scan, the nurse did it this morning as they couldn't fit me in the gyno department today. She said I only have one follicle and it's not really progressed since yesterday. I'm to have two more full dose injections and go back Wednesday for another scan. Bizarre? Can follicles disappear? 

Minimi welcome, my period was a few days late for my first iui so don't worry. 

Star, a nurse told me to hold an ice cube to the area before the injection. We have a callipo Lilly in the freezer I use, just hold it on my tummy whilst dh gets the injection ready (it's a full on chemistry effort). Most the time I hardly even know he's done it. I can't look, I absolutely hate needles!  

X


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Minimi and welcome - I know you say your partner has the fertility problems, and maybe I'm being a bit stupid....but have you done a pregnancy test?? You never know with these things!  

Turtle dove - that sounds very bizarre, hopefully the full meds will sort things out. good luck for the scan on Wednesday. I have PCOS and occasionally I get really bad cramps, feel quite sick and get spotting in between my AF and I assume that perhaps a cyst has burst. I'm no doctor, but maybe this can happen with follicles too?!?! Good tip with the ice cube, I actually am a chemist and back when I used to work in labs, putting a needle through a septum was no issue, so I'm going to visualise that there is a round bottomed flask beneath DP's belly!


----------



## Minkle (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello folks

Hope you don't mind me posting this here.  I did put this in the 'between cycles' forum but I guess not as many people there have had IUI, so thought I'd ask here too:

Hoping someone might have some advice/experience of similar...

We had a negative IUI cycle last month and we're having a month off with the intention of starting the next IUI in April.  I am currently day 26 of my cycle (I have PCOS and irregular, long cycles, but AF never comes before around day 33-36 and sometimes later). 

My BBT chart would suggest I ovulated around day 16/17 and since then my temps have been rising, slowly but steadily.  This morning, my temp dropped and I woke to some cramping that lasted a couple of hours.  Just went to loo and had some slight brown mixed with the usual CM. 

I'm now driving myself bonkers, wondering if I might be pregnant or whether it's just my period arriving really early due to the IUI having messed up my cycle.  Does anyone know if IUI can bring on an early period after the cycle (I was on gonal F, had the trigger shot and progesterone pessaries).

I know the only thing to really do is wait it out but it's so hard!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Minkle - I always assume the brown spotting is old blood mixed in with the cm...have you done another pregnancy test?? 

AFM - I had to travel to Cambodia this week so we are giving this cycle a miss, starting fresh with next cycle - i'm staying away from all stimulation, it just doesn't agree with me. I think ill do a hsg this month to flush out the tubes then hopefully have first IUI in the first week in May.. 

Good luck to everyone this time around... i'll keep up to date with you all xx


----------



## Minkle (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi Emma

I did do a test this morning - BFN and AF arrived too.  I'm so confused.  A 26 day cycle is utterly unheard of for me (more like 35 days plus).  In fact the only 28 day cycle I've ever had was when I had been on Clomid for 3 months.

I called my clinic this morning to discuss what's happened and about the next round of IUI and the person I spoke to was so awful and didn't listen to my concerns at all.  She kept talking over me.  It's put me off going back there and I am properly down about it all.  I've only had one round of IUI but I still don't feel like I've got any more knowledge about my body or condition and I'm falling behind with my work (hate my job anyway).  Feel like I want to run away from everything.

Sorry for the massive whinge.  I do hope your Cambodia trip is wonderful and you come back ready for a positive cycle. xx


----------



## Emz999 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi all,

Hope you are all well?

Minkle - I hope that 1 person doesn't put you off. Head up, PMA and baby dust to you. 

As for me still waiting for AF to come from last months cancelled cycle  we then have to wait for the next AF to start our cycle so looking like mid May... the waiting is the hardest.

*Turtle *can I ask what meds you are on please? My cycle was cancelled due to the follies poor response to the stimms but I was on 37.5 Gonal F for the majority so a very low dose and no known fertility issues so I'm hoping my clinic will up it quite a bit next month.

In regards to the cancelled cycle at my clinic this was counted as one of our goes even though it was cancelled although we do receive a partial refund as it was part of a 3 cycle package, but I think it goes without saying we would have preferred it had worked.

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Evening, 

Emz, I'm on menopur injections. It's the only option we were given. I'm a bit perplexed that the response hasn't been the same as last time, although the clinic did warn me every cycle is different. I guess I'll know more tomorrow when I go for another scan. I've felt completely different this month too, I don't know if it's the extra 4 days of injections or what but I just feel generally unwell. I've had lots of cramping, joint aches, tiredness and a headache I just can't shift. 

Minkle,  I had an upsetting experience with the receptionist at our clinic just before Christmas. She was so blunt when I turned up in telling me they wouldn't be starting any cycles due to Christmas  (despite me leaving a message to say I was turning up the next day as instructed with no return phone call). You would think these people are trained to have a bit of compassion? Especially since said clinic is nicely situated between the children's hospital and maternity entrances. Who plans these things?! My blood boils everyone I see an expectant mother outside chain smoking when I turn up for a scan and my heart breaks when I see a new born leaving the hospital for their journey home. It's a truly unfair world. 
But, I guess it is what it is, and that's why we are here to support each other  

I'm really struggling with work, my job involves travelling the UK and I can't plan anything in my diary, I just don't know what is happening this week. I'm starting to feel people think I'm lazy just being in the office or working from home to get to appointments. It's incredibly difficult, I completely understand. 

I'll update you all tomorrow, I'm not hopeful. I've a horrible feeling I ovulated Sunday and thats where my little eggies went  
Sorry I'm not a bundle of joy tonight, I'll try harder tomorrow x


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Evening all, 
Today's scan revealed two smallish follicles. One 13mm and one at 18x15mm. They've given me another menopur injection in the hope they grow a bit more and a injection to do at 5.30am to make me ovulated. It took them 3 opinions today to decide on going ahead, they've decided to do the OUI friday. 

Bit apprehensive about it really, not hopeful with the egg sizes? Feels like they're just going through the motions rather than it being a real chance? 

X


----------



## blondieStacey (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey Girls, im new to this group, im about to start my treatment any day now. 

ive just finished the tablets to make me have a period  

i have PCOS, im 23, no other issues, my partner is 24, everything is fine with him. 

i just wanted some advice? 

also if your from the UK, do you get tested for smoking and if so how often? 

xxxx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Good luck today Turtle dove, keeping my fingers crossed for you!  

Hi blondeStacey, welcome to the group. We were both tested for smoking at the start of the process and although we are non-smokers, we were told that random tests could be done at any time. Worryingly, our levels were quite high considering we don't smoke!! I've told DP to keep the car window shut from now on when driving about!


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks Starmaker, 

The IUI is done, we're now on the TWW.  DH's count was less than last time too at 33m. No point worrying about the detail anymore. It's done, nothing else to do but wait.

Blondiestacey We've never been tested for smoking. We don't anyway. 

X


----------



## blondieStacey (Apr 4, 2017)

I have been tested so many times, i would say atleast 3.. and then they started my treatment planning. I also did pass all of the smoking tests,, im just wondering did any of you get tested for smoking when you were starting your treatment that same day? I have just got my period so im starting the treatment tomorrow!! Xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning ladies. 

Is anyone having treatment with complete fertility and if so do you recommend them? I'm considering having a cycle of IUI for baby no2 as we are failing miserably at falling pregnant naturally. When is the best time to have the initial consultation, start of next period or does it not matter? 

I had x5 cycles of IUI to conceive my daughter who is now 3.

TIA x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning Minkle. 

Please don't give up hope!  I had x5 cycles of IUI before finally conceiving my daughter! I actually fell pregnant on the first go but had an early miscarriage. TBH I gave up all hope on the last cycle and nothing and i mean nothing seemed to go right and yet that was the month we conceived our daughter. I truly believe I fell despite all the odds because it was that month I had no expectation and relaxed!!!

As for your experience with the clinic this morning, I wouldn't have that and  you should defo complain.

xxx


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Morning, how is everyone one doing?  So its day 12 since my IUI and pg test this morning is negative.  I'm due to have the blood test tomorrow but can't imagine that it will be any different.  Really bummed, had been so hopeful....


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning Camsie.

Big  

Don't give up just yet! I tested 12 & 14 DPO with my 5th cycle of IUI (after being told not to test till 16DPO) and it was negative too, then a few days later on my official test day I had a very faint positive! xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Is this your first IUI? NHS or private? 

We had six months of clomiphene and then x5 IUI cycles (on nhs) before finally falling pregnant with my daughter who is now 3. 

We are hoping to have another little miracle so looking into clinics (as there is no more funding for us) and I can't believe the prices they charge!!!!! 

It's alot cheaper to have IUI but i'm worried if it takes a few goes it will cost just as much as one round of IVF which has a much better success rate!!

Sooo much to think about! 

xx


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

It's not my first, I had 2 rounds in 2014 and had my daughter. I'm trying to stay positive but feeling really bummed out! Xx

Tinky27 - Thank you for your positive vibes xxxx


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm afraid I've had a negative blood test. Speaking to my doctor later today, have three vials of sperm left so will try again as soon as I can. Best of luck to everyone, hope you all get a positive result xx


----------



## Babyhopeful (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi, I hope you don't mind me joining you. I was initially on the IVF cycle buddies thread, but DH and I found out today that our IVF cycle is being converted to IUI, as I failed to respond properly to the IVF stims. I'm feeling pretty gutted at the moment as we were all geared up for IVF, but I'm pleased that we are still being given a chance. We're having our scan on Monday and hopefully we'll trigger that evening. I have a nice follie growing and DH's swimmers are excellent, so I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Babyhopeful - everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Babyhopeful (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you Camsie! I wish you all the very best on your journey too xx


----------



## pickle162 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi,

I've got my 1st cycle booked in for beginning of may -baseline scan and start of injections on 2nd may with estimated iui on 15th may.
I've waited 18months to start and these last few weeks are dragging.need some distractions

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Emz999 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi everyone - I hope you are all well. Haven't posted for a while as I'm still waiting for AF to come for my withdrawal cycle then another AF to start 2nd try. However I'm CD48 and still no sign! I'm starting to go stir crazy. Just wanted to see if anyone else has been in this situation before or any advice would be great. 

X


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Galls im back!

Sorry to hear about the negatives this month - stay strong! good luck to those yet to have treatment or test.

Tinky27 - when you say you had 6 rounds of clomid then 5 IUIs and pregnant on your last IUI, did you get pregnant with your daughter naturally?? no stims?

AFM, im going naturally this month so just waiting on AF to arrive, its due any day now. if all goes according to plan i could possible have treatment mid May.

baby dust to all xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey Emma82 good to see you back and hopefully May's cycle will finally be your time. We heard back from the hospital today, we've to go collect the nasal spray next Wednesday, DP will start taking it on May 6th and then she's in for a scan on the 24th. I'm guessing we'll start the injections after that, but am clueless as to the timescale between starting the meds and doing the IUI!

Turtle Dove - how's the 2ww been? Hope to hear some positive news soon.

Sorry to everyone else that didn't get the news they hoped for, fingers crossed for future cycles.


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi everyone!  I thought I'd join in as I'm going to be starting my first iui with donor sperm with my may cycle (around 3rd may).  I've already been through 2 rounds of icsi with my partner's sperm and now we are moving onto donor.  I was originally going to be starting in Feb but I've been so run down and ill that I left it a few months.  Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

welcome magicpillow - fingers crossed for you.

Starmaker - the injections generally speed things up so i would imagine you will do IUI soon a week or so after you start injections, depending on your cycle length of course.


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi starmaker, 

Thanks for asking, the 2ww hasn't been as bad this time. Work has been really busy so it's kept my mind occupied. 

I am getting AF symptoms, so I'm expecting it'll be over by the weekend. On day 12 post iui today, I may test tomorrow to know for sure. Although tbh I'm not sure it's worth wasting a test. I don't know why, but I feel I knew from the start this cycle was a bust. 

We'll be jumping straight into another cycle should AF arrive, I'll keep you posted. 

X


----------



## Becky_M82 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi all, 

I'm new to the site and not normally one for forum type things. But this is this first attempt at IUI that I'm doing and no one I know has ever been through it so don't have anyone to help me with what to expect.

It has been over a year in the planning with the serious wheeling being set in month at the end of last year. I'm doing it on my own but my parents are friends are all fully behind me and very excited for me.

Just wondering is anyone is having treatment abroad? I have opted to go to Denmark (mainly for cost reasons). I thought everything was all set but I am now having trouble finding somewhere that will take the prescription that the clinic have sent me. They have sent me a prescription for Pergotime which I have found out is not available in the UK. Hopefully it will be easy enough to get the clinic to send a new prescription with the correct name.

Anyway, I am hoping that it will all be sorted in a couple of weeks as I am hoping to have my first attempt next month


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey Becky

I am also going to Denmark for treatment. I won't start until July though. Can I ask which clinic you're using?  
Good Luck with the prescription! I am talking to my doc about getting prescriptions from him and only going to Denmark for the IUI. I really hope it'll work out that way since I also don't know how to get international prescriptions taken at local pharmacies. Have you tried online pharmacies?


----------



## Becky_M82 (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm having treatment at Stork Klinik. So far they have been really good. I just thought they would be a bit more on the ball when dealing with oversea patients. I spoke to my GP about getting a prescription from them but they said that due to the nature of the hormones I wanted they could only be prescribed by a specialist. 

I got in touch with the London Ultrasound Centre (which Stolk suggested I do) which is where I am having my scans done and they put me onto a pharmacy they will take the Danish prescription. I have emailed Stork to see if they can redo the prescription with Clomid instead so fingers crossed!


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

That's where I am going, too!   My experience with them has been really good so far, but I am curious what you'll say after you've been there.


----------



## Becky_M82 (Apr 17, 2017)

I'll keep you posted. They are sending a new prescription so it should be all systems go for next month


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm back. My last cycle didn't work unfortunately but I'm going straight back in for another try... On the meds and Iui procedure booked for next Friday. Here's hoping... 
Question: had anyone had their procedure and then gone to work? I'm so busy at there moment and duvet think I'll be able to skip the day....


----------



## Babyhopeful (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm currently on 3 dpiui and the 2ww is driving me mad already. I have really sore boobs and I'm super tired in the evenings, but then waking up early worrying about it all! I definitely need some distractions! 

Camsie - I took the day off work for the IUI procedure. My work is also super busy and it was good to have the time to rest. Also, I was super crampy in the afternoon, so i wouldn't have been able to concentrate on anything anyway. 

Good luck with everybody who are just  about to start xx


----------



## aziridine (Dec 25, 2016)

Has anyone ever gotten a BFP with an IUI less than 24 hours after trigger shot? I will be going for IUI #2 tomorrow and it's scheduled only 21 hours after the trigger shot!  I know that around 36 hours is optimal.  And most annoyingly, the reason for this non-optimal timing is that I'm going through the public health system in Denmark and apparently they don't reimburse the clinics on weekends or holidays so those are all closed off to me...making me wonder if I should just pay for it rather than put my body through these IUI cycles for nothing.  I mean the weekend is a rather large portion of every week...

I'm especially concerned since I had my first IUI in early January this year - 50 mg Clomiphene, then Ovitrelle trigger shot on two ~18 mm follicles with the IUI scheduled more optimally at 39 hours later.  I still hadn't ovulated when I got the IUI (I think I felt it happen a couple hours later), but sure enough I got my first ever BFP.  I had a missed miscarriage on that one at 12.5 weeks in mid-March and it's taken until now to start the next cycle (and my HCG is still not even down to zero).  Anyway basically first one worked at 39 hours...and just thinking the chances are far worse now at 21 hours.  Would be great to hear if it worked for anyone!  I have unexplained infertility, but I think my problems have to be some immune issue since I've had other undiagnosed autoimmune issues since my mid-20s.  Can't confirm that though, since they won't do any tests for that until I have THREE miscarriages, can't even pay for it.  And the doctor there even suggested IUI to us because he theorized that we may just have to get the timing really perfect since my body might be attacking the sperm...so this just seems so damn backwards that they now do the IUI about 20 hours before ovulation, as I don't think my problem was ever with ovulation itself!


----------



## aziridine (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi Becky, I live in Denmark and can tell you that Pergotime is nothing more than 50 mg Clomiphene citrate, as it's what I've been on and I have the box in front of me   Can't they substitute an equivalent for this in the UK?  This is just the Merck brand name for the drug Clomiphene = Clomid.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Aziridine,

I know from the last thread (Feb-March) two people got BFPs between 12 and 24 hours after trigger, but, they got positives of OPKs. 

When are you due to ovulate? if youre using fresh sperm, apparently it can live up to 5 days so you still could be in with a chance.

Sorry, i havent had my IUI yet, hoping for early May. 

Good Luck x


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Had my IUI this morning, mega crampy now.  COME ON BODY DON'T LET ME DOWN!!  How's everyone doing? x


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi everyone, I hope you're all doing well. 

Good luck Camsie during your 2ww and don't drive yourself too insane with symptom spotting!

Emma82, not long now til your treatment, I really hope you get further along this cycle.

As for us, we collected the nasal spray from the clinic on Wednesday and DP will start taking it on holiday (6th May), which will be a challenge considering our daily routine usually goes to pot when we're concentrating on getting a tan!!! I've told her we'll just have to set an alarm 4 times a day!   Will probably be more difficult when we get back home, an 11pm sniff will be laugh considering we like an early bed! Back for scan and bloods on the 24th, start the injections on the 29th, another blood test on 2nd June, and then scan again on either the 3rd or 5th. Hopefully if all goes to plan the IUI should be within the week. Our due date was on Easter Monday, so its been a tough couple of weeks, but hopefully we'll have our rainbow onboard soon.xx


----------



## Becky_M82 (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks Aziridine. Unfortunately I can only get Clomid if that's what is written on the prescription    despite is all being exactly the same thing. Stork said they would send a new prescription but turns out they haven't   Cycle is due to start early next week so looks like it will be another wasted month and first attempt will be pushed back till June. I have asked if they can send it special delivery but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

aziridine said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a BFP with an IUI less than 24 hours after trigger shot? I will be going for IUI #2 tomorrow and it's scheduled only 21 hours after the trigger shot! I know that around 36 hours is optimal. And most annoyingly, the reason for this non-optimal timing is that I'm going through the public health system in Denmark and apparently they don't reimburse the clinics on weekends or holidays so those are all closed off to me...making me wonder if I should just pay for it rather than put my body through these IUI cycles for nothing. I mean the weekend is a rather large portion of every week...


I had a trigger shot with a 19mm follicle, had my IUI 20 hours after triggering and got pregnant, 9w4d at the moment. Good luck, really hoping your next one will stick!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Starmaker good luck this time around, stay positive, ill keep everything crossed for you!! the holiday will do you the world of good. my holiday last month took my mind right off things which was the exactly what i needed, feeling really refreshed and ready to start again this cycle. I'm on cycle day 4 now, but going naturally this month and dont ovulate until like cd19   ill sit tight  

polly-anna: i hope you have an amazing pregnancy, and a beautiful healthy baby. Did you have a medicated IUI? 

good luck all


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies, I would like to join this group 

I had my IUI today 1st of May. This time my IUI was scheduled few hours before ovulation. I had Puregon 50IU for 6 days. Yesterday ultrasound should one mature follicule measuring 19 mm. Endometrium thickness however is only 6mm. Was give the trigger shot  hcg 5000IU yesterday morning... after many unexplained failed IVF cycles and many years of unexplained infertility I'm not putting much hope into this cycles. I just don't want to look back in the future and blame myself for not trying and taking every opportunity to try and make this happen. I'm 34 and been trying for 10 years with only one successful spontaneous pregnancy that resulted in my only handsome son who is 5 now..


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Emma82 said:


> polly-anna: i hope you have an amazing pregnancy, and a beautiful healthy baby. Did you have a medicated IUI?


Hi Emma, thank you! No, unmedicated, apart from the trigger shot. Still reading here to see how you all get on and keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Welcome mms, gosh, you have been through so much. Good luck this time round - positive thoughts  

Pollyanna - that gives me hope, im the same age as you and im having unmedicated this month. on cd5 now...........this is guna drag   I was guna have a hsg because i heard it makes you very fertile but my partner told me to stop being ridiculous   lol


----------



## blondieStacey (Apr 4, 2017)

Hiya ladies, i just wanted to update you all.

I have pcos, my partner is fine also has a very good sperm count. Im 23 & hes 24. 

We started our first round of IUI last month, i have gonal f injections(lowest dose) and suprecur, on day 11 i have 7 mature follicles, biggest being 22mm and smallest being 18mm, hospital decided on a follicle reduction and IUI and i took my trigger shot at 10:45pm on day 11, day 13 i had my reduction and IUI. The doctor removed 4 follicles and left me with the 3 best sized ones, 2 in my right ovary and 1 in my left. 

I done everything the hospital told me to do, acted like i was pregnant like they asked and couldnt help but notice from 7dpIUI that i had cramps alot ( the same as period cramps ). 

The treatment couldnt have gone better if they tried as far as they were concerned! 

I was told to take a clear blue pregnancy test 16dpIUI but i took it this morning at 14dpIUI and it was negative, the doctors said if it is negative that means im not pregnant, to say i am heartbroken is an understatement! I have been offered the option of having IVF now so will be starting in june! The only advice i have is to be realistic, success rate is poor with IUI and symptom spotting in the first 2 weeks is no good as everything is so similar to PMS! 

I wish you all good luck and success x x x


----------



## Babyhopeful (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi blondieStacey,

I just wanted to say that I'm sorry about your result. I found out today that my first IUI was unsuccessful so I understand how heartbreaking it is. I thought we had a good chance as I had 3 good sized follies on the day of my trigger shot. Sadly it just wasn't meant to be. We're hoping to start IVF again in the next few weeks. In the meantime I'm going to try and look after myself and do some nice things with DH. I really hope you feel better soon and that IVF is successful for you xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

BlondieStacey....
Not to get your hopes up at all but when I had IUI treatment I was also told to wait until 16dpo before taking a HTP test which ofcourse I didnt and like you I tested 14dpo, it was negative but I got my very faint positive on 16dpo!! They tell to wait for a reason but I know its sooo hard.

xx


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

Good morning everyone 
My wife and i are current on day 4 of our 2 week wait and its driving us a little crazy.
some info about us, it is my wife having treatment and its safe to say its not been a straight forward journey getting here.
My wife has extremely aggressive fibriods and 3 years ago had 62 removed via myamectomy, this has resulted in her having to have a c section for any labour.
Her fibriods are back but there is on one on the lining of the womb which our fibroid specialist said will not affect the conception. We understand that there may be complications regarding the fibriods later on in pregnancy. Does anyone have any help on what to expect here?
After my wife had a hycosy its evident that her left Fallopian tube is blocked, we assume due to the surgery she had to remove the fibriods.
so we were advised to has a medicated cycle with a trigger so we can increase the chances of my wife producing follicles on the right side. 
she took clomid day 2-5 and had an untrasound on day 9 which showed 1 follicle on the righthand side at 16mm her lining was 11.5mm thick. we trigger the following evening and had our insemination 36 hours after that. she has been prescribed progesterone pessaries one in the morning and one at night. the donor sperm was tested at 24mil and 77mot which we were told was good?

my wife hasnt had many symptoms on any of the meds and shes worrying that this is not a good sign. shes had slight cramping since the iui but the consultant did have a little trouble getting the catheter through. When can she expect to have symptoms and which ones are the ones to look for?

Thankyou all in advance.


----------



## Midget7 (May 2, 2017)

Hi SweetingWood

I am also in a same sex couple

My wife & I are on our third go of IUI, the first had to be abandoned because she produced too many follicles as the dosage on the meds were too high, the second ended up BFN & now we're also 4 days after insemination so early into the 2ww. Fortunately my wife has no medical issues. She had two follicles one measuring 18mm & the second at just over 15mm & our donor sperm was only 6 million but it only takes one, right    

The first time we tried my wife was really moody but I put that down to the dosage being too high, second time she had no side effects at all from the medication but this time around she's been sick, quite snappy, emotional & suffering with really bad cramps & she's on the same dosage as the second time. Also our jobs are quite stressful which doesn't help things 

I don't think there is anything really to look out for as pregnancy symptoms are pretty identical to the time of the month. As hard as it is it's best to chill out, keep busy & the 2ww will fly by 

Good luck & all the best


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

My wife is always a bit aggy lol so its hard to tell what symptoms are new 

I'm an overly positive laid back person and my wife is the opposite, i have everything crossed for this time and i know that if it doesn't take the pressure will build as we only have 3 donor samples. 

only 5 days in and it seems like an age since we were inseminated, the next week and a half are going to drag!


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi All,

I hope you dont mind if I join this group.
I've just started my 3rd round of IUI on Monday this week and already feeling like a pin cushion! 
I'm really nervous about this round, the last one I did really knocked me for six because of they put me on oestrogen supplements post IUI, which really dont agree with me - it took almost two months to feel myself again and I'm petrified of needing them again!

I'm also scared because this is potentially the last round for me, I have only 1 vial of sperm left and always said I'd move onto IVF if I failed 3 rounds of IUI, but I'm just not sure any more - this whole process is so bloody difficult and really expensive (as a single woman I wont get any rounds on the nhs) and I dont know if I can afford to keep going indefinitely.

I'm trying to keep a PMA, but feeling so dispondent at the moment and I dont really have any one to talk to about it, with friends and family, who are all really supportive, I'm scared any sign of nervousness or doubt from me and they'll question whether I'm doing the right thing at all.

Sorry for offloading, I almost didn't realise quite how scared I was feeling until I started writing this!

Heidi x


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

i think that it is only natural to feel how you are. But you have to remember why you started treatment in the first place. and remember the outcome of a BFP the journey is hard and often long but well worth it in the end. It is only human to question whilst on that long journey and whatever discion you make will be right for you at the time.


We re on day 6 of our first iui and the wait is extremely unbearable  My wife said she had a little twinging pain on her right side today so hopefully its implantation pain  fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## MLEF2468 (May 16, 2017)

Hi there, I am 27 and my fiancé is 28 we are from Devon.

Over a year ago we found out my partner had no sperm in his first sample and one or two sperm showed up in his second sample (this was after TTC for 2.5 years), And we were told this would not be enough sperm to use as there might not be any in his sample on the day of treatment. So after weighing up our options we decided to go down the sperm donor route which is NHS funded.

After months of tests and planning appointments we are almost here about to start our treatment, I have just had (more) blood tests and swabs next week, we have had a phone call to say we have a donor that (almost) matches our description (although fiancé had brown eyes and DS has green, I have hazel  ) but we were happy with the match. My fertility injections are getting delivered on Saturday and now just waiting for AF (not very often I say that haha) and making the call so I can start the injections which my fiancé has offered to do for me, not sure if I can bring myself to do them myself. anyway just wanted to know if anyone had any success stories or was going through the same and wanted to chat as currently the only people who know what we are going through are very close family and sometimes it can be hard to talk about it when other people don't "really understand" what we're going through. (my sister is also currently pregnant with baby number two, we are extremely close).


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

I am days away from my first IUI - against doctors wishes!!

The lining of my uterus grows fast and thick.. it generally measures around 16-17mm and gets comfortable and stays at that around the time i am ready for treatment.

We have abandoned 3 IUI attempts now because of it. My doctor even sent me for a D&C - results came back ok and on the next cycle it shot back up again   my hormones look ok on bloods also.

I found some research online which suggests a higher % of people get pregnant with a thicker lining....in some cases they say the thicker the better. my doctors are being so negative and are advising me not to go ahead.

just wanted to know if anyone had a similar experience. Success stories are very welcome  

thanks,
E


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Everyone!!

I have been watching this thread a little bit as wasnt too sure i wanted to join but here I am embarking on number 6 IUI. I was on FF a while back but came off to just regroup. I have been through 5 IUIs one pregnancy which ended in a mmc and then 3 IVFs and the last one being a chemical.no frosties and out of funds so trying our luck again with IUI and a new sperm donor (we are a FF couple). I am on cd11 today after taking 7.5mg of femara and have 2 follis 13mm and the rest around 10mm. Hoping they grow a bit by Friday so i can tigger over the weekend and have my IUI Monday. I am trying very hard to be upbeat and positive which is why i decided to come back on FF as i know people are very supportive.

Emma82 - Lining I was always told needed to be thin at the start of treatment then work its way to thickening up.. I think its very unfair to have them cancel every time. I am not sure what the exact measurements should be but my clinic always talked about lining not being too thin but they also don't want it too thick either. I don't know what too thick would be... that said i would be doing exactly as you are and going for it.. its much better i think to have a thicker lining than a thinner from what I have read.

I just want to wish everyone the best of luck with their treatment and hopefully have some positives on here very soon


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Happyaslarry,

Great that you have come back on here - its nice to get advice and talk to people on here who are going through a similar experience as you.

I really hope this is your month, it sounds like you have been through so much already.

I'm hoping to have treatment around the same time as you so we will be on the tww together. Yes, they are not happy about the thick lining but i'm guna give it a go and take it from there. The way i look at it is, all those people out there who don't have fertility treatment and go on to have successful pregnancies don't know what there lining is before they jump into bed  so...in my opinion the research on women who don't have fertility problems just isn't there.

Check out this study on endo thickness on IVF patients: https://rbej.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1477-7827-12-96

i'm staying positive and happy to give it a shot.

Good luck


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Emma82 your are 100% correct in what you say. when couples have babies with no fertility who knows what lining was, how many follicles they had how big they were when released, quality of eggs and blastocysts!! As much so they know there is still a whole lot of unknowns and research is carried out all the time. 
I'm glad your going for it and that research you found just proves that it can happen. whilst in with any chance we have to go for it. i was very up and down this cycle and a few days ago wish i'd not started this IUI but if we don't try then there is zero chance so even a small chance is bette that no chance. Ill be honest thoug i'm still needing to find some pma lol because i'm still very raw from all the previous history but hopefully when had the IUI ill feel much better


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

How is everyone getting on? Very quiet on this thread. I have 2 good follicles so trigger Sunday morning 8am and IUI 12 Monday. Interesting this time its 28hrs after trigger when usually its 36hrs. After initially freaking out at the sudden change I have decided to embrace the changes a long with everything else the cycle wants to throw at me however a bfp after all this would be nice


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

hey all,

So I'm now 2dpiui and trying to keep myself busy, but relaxed etc etc!! Ive taken next week off work to avoid having to travel (which I do alot with my job!)
I usually react really strongly to the Gonal F drug and have too many follies, as a result I've been through 2 follicle reductions whilst sedated during past IUI Procedures, but this time the smaller follies that they would have removed were on my right ovary which somehow had found its way to sitting on top of my uterus, so they wouldnt have been able to get to them to remove. As a result we went ahead with 7 follies there, which sounds crazy, but I'm assured that 4 of them are too small to have been viable! (multiple births I can cope with -7 is definitely too many!!)

I really hope this takes, its the first time I've gone through the insemination without sedation so I'm hoping that helps. 
I'm also hugely thankful that I didn't need oestrogen supplements this time as they massively affected me last time, and lasted for about 6 weeks after I finished taking them - I was really worried about this, but thankfully my uterus lining was where they needed it to be thickness wise.

This is round 3 for me and it used the last of my sperm samples so I reall hope this works, I'll need to find the money from somewhere to continue if it doesn't because my savings have been wiped recently!

sending you all lots of positivity and hugs  

x


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey all - yes, this thread is awfully quiet.

Best of luck Suzanna and everyone else who is trying this month.

So, i had my first IUI on Saturday morning at 11am. I did my ovulation test on Thursday morning really early and got a negative on a cheapy pharmacy OPK. After work on Thursday i went on a hunt to find Clear blue opks - they are really hard to find where i live. Eventually found them and did a test Friday morning at 10am and got a positive. Triggered at 5:30pm Friday and had IUI at 11am Saturday.

I had major cramping on my left pelvic side at 2pm on Friday which i believe to be me ovulating. so I'm really hoping and praying 11am on Saturday wasn't too late    it was around 21 hours after i think i may have ovulated. my doctor seems to think it was ok and wanted to go ahead with IUI.

Feel fine now - staying positive reading Rhonda Byrnes 'The Secret" & 'The Magic" books which are very inspirational and taking my mind off things.

Positive vibes all round x good luck all


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Everyone - Im on the PUPO train  

Emma82 I thought the exact same thing yesterday and that I had a small amount of ewcm and I thought it was ovulation. I usually get the pains thought and didn't then so wasn't sure. I had my IUI at 12 and was planning to ask them to scan me first but then the embryologist came in as had already got the sample ready so I just went with it. Since then I am now getting pains in my left ovary where the follis were so hopefully thats the start of my ovulating!


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm on the 2ww now after my first iui with donor sperm.  Trying not to think about it too much as most of the time I feel normal. 

The sample had 34 million in it with 60% motility.  I had a strong line on an OPK but never an actual positive so they got me in anyway to do it.  I did the trigger shot after the iui as they said I could do it if I wanted peace of mind that I actually ovulated.  It's so hard to time things at exactly the right time as I've got no idea when I would have ovulated. 

I'll keep positive but I'm aware that at 40 it would be a bit of a mircale to work first go!  I've been really good with my diet and been very relaxed so will see.


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi magicpillow and welcome. Did you have IUI today?

Your similar to me having done ivf and back to iui. Your sample was great was that after washing too?

mine was 15mil 60% motility and the lab said that it was good. It's hard to be positive but we have to try our best to keep up the pma. Fingers crossed us all


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi happyaslarry!  I had the iui on Thursday so am 5 days post iui now.  Yes we are similar then!  I went through 2 rounds of icsi with my partner's SSR sperm.  It was apparently very poor quality but I did manage to conceive on cycle 1 but miscarried.  Now we have moved to donor sperm the consultant said I could try iui as I don't have any fertility issues (apart from my age) so I haven't really been tested out yet.  We are going to do 2 iuis and then if they don't work we will do an IVF with our final vial of sperm. 

Yep the sperm was washed and that was the 34 million.  Feel happy with that - just hope the timing was spot on!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello ladies - i guess we're in the tww together  

timing sounds good for you both - its hard not to go crazy overthinking things. I dont feel any different at all  

its only been a few days so i guess im not supposed to feel anything. just keep busy and stay positive i think   

baby dust to all


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello!!

Yes looks like it's just the 3 of us at the moment  

I am 1dpiui woooo and trying hard not to focus on the 2ww or my body. I've got the usual on off cramping that i always get after iui or et regardless if i'm pregnant or not pregnant lol I've been down this road so many times now it's very easy not to symptom spot. The only time i really did feel pregnant was when i was so i know what signs in me are not. I used to get fooled by the progesterone fake pregnancy symptoms but not anymore. I feel like a pro lol
Hope everyone is doing ok and fingers crossed we all got our bfps this month 🤞 xx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes seems like the 3 of us!  Good luck you two. 

It's hard not to google symptoms.  I'm 6 days post iui now and getting to that point where I feel like there is no way it could have worked.  I suppose after nearly 5 years of negative results, I can hardly bring myself to dare believe that it might happen. 

Yesterday I had some pinches and twinges in the ovary area but just dull cramps today.  Who knows!  I'll probably wait for AF to show up next week and only test if it doesn't.  Can't bear the bfn!

I've been really good with my diet recently and then last night had a dominoes at our neighbours' house.  I even got worried that eating it might affect my chances!


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey Guys

I'm still here too! I'm now 7 days post IUI and am feeling weird, mainly because I'm not feeling a thing? Last 2 rounds I've had loads of symptoms, brought on by the various drugs I'd imagine, but this time nothing? I dont know if I should be feeling positive, because its different, and different is good when the last two round were negative, or negative because it doesn't feel as if anthing is happening?!

Only one more week for me before I can test, and I'm determined not to test too early this time too, second guessing myself and multiple PT's can be quite depressing I find, even when I'd get multiple BFN, I'd still be hoping the next one would be better!

Wishing you all loads of baby dust!!  

heidi xx


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi magicpillow

i am the same no way can i let myself get carried away. I wish i could wait to see if af appears or not but no chance for me whilst i'm taking utrogestan as it will not come until i stop that. I also don't want to go for a beta unless i am so i'm just going to do the hpt sunday 11th which is the day before otd. 

Do not worry about eating a pizza hun. as awful as it is heroine addicts manage to get pregnant so a little pizza and what ever else isn't going to hurt you. fingers crossed for us all 🤞🍀


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Ahh another one good luck Heidi 😊

i can't let myself go through anymore symptom spotting because that's what pushes me to test early and i can't do it to myself again. the day before otd is good enough for me. it's going to absolutely kill me come the second week but after seeing so many bfns i just wait to do the one test this time and leave it at that!! i'm really trying to muster up some pma but ill admit it's so hard!!


----------



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

my wife on her last cycle took cloimid day 2-7 triggered on day 11 and had iui on day 13. she has implantation pains 8 days later with a little brown discharge. at the end of the 2ww she tested negative, told to continue pessries and retest 2 days later still negative, tsted the next day still negative so she ws told to stop her pessaries. still no af. that was Monday, today my wife has a LOT of brown discharge, wondering if this is normal?


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

I assume the pessaries where progesterone. Its not unusual to have a weird period after that. Eventually it should start to be red and look more like a period.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Nice to see some new faces while I've been away, good luck to you all during your 2ww/cycles!!

DP started the nasal spray on the 6th and we had our first baseline scan this morning. Lining is looking lovely and thin and there are a few follicles hanging around. We start menopur injections on Monday and back in for bloods on the 2nd. We're taking each day as it comes seeing as its our first medicated cycle and also trying to have more realistic expectations of success, which is difficult when it worked first time last July!! Fingers crossed DP doesn't over stimulate and we'll be back in the 2ww in June.


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Susannah and Heidi!

Thanks happyaslarry, I'm sure the pizza was fine.  It's hard to keep the pma for sure.  I'm worried as I'm not on any progesterone.  The consultant didn't seem to think I'd need to have it for the first go but it still feels scary as most people do seem to have it.  I just had some clomid at the start of my cycle and no other drugs.  

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww!


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

This is my first IUI, was TTC naturally for about 18 months then found out I have low AMH etc so trying IUI. 

My husband luckily has very good sperm/mobility count so just down to me now.

I'm now 9dp IUI, from about day 6 after had twinge feelings/pulling like feeling and was feeling hopefully but now Day 9dp IUI and just feeling more like AF cramps. Boobs are sore but on progesterone tablets so guessing that's that.

Good luck to all you ladies x


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Chazza, its difficult to know what half the different feelings and sensations mean, and its sent me round the bend in previous cycles! My mum keeps telling me " just dont think about it", but honestly thats so much easier said than done!!

I've been off work this past week and dont go back until tuesday, which has helped keep me distracted, but it does mean I'll be doing my pt in a hotel room alone next week! but there's no way I'm waiting another day to get back home and make my mum come over! (she's my support system - she might not fully get what I'm doing, but she's still behind me every step of the way!!)


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey girls - welcome back Heidi, starmaker and welcome chazza

magicpillow - i didn't take the progesterone either, they offered but i said no as my partner and i wanted to do things as natural as possible this time. 

Afm - 5dpiui now, getting twinges in my right ovary which is strange because the follie was on my left so i don't know what thats about. i'm not sleeping, waking up at all hours but i guess thats just my head doing overtime.

I'm staying as positive as possible, doing the exercises in the Rhonda Byrne books . i've put pictures of positive pregnancy tests beside my bed so when i wake up in the morning its the first thing i see and it makes me giggle every time  

I guess ill really start freaking out when AF cramps arrive which is generally 6/7 days before she arrives - that will be tough!! im defo not testing before AF arrives - i think ill wait until 14 days if i can    

positive vibes to all x


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Good morning cycle buddies  

magicpillow - I wouldn't worry at all about not being on the progesterone. It really is only needed if you suffer from low prog, that said a lot of clinics like to hand it out to everyone.

Chazza19 -  welcome to the thread. I think you will be the first to test from all of us so fingers firmly crossed for you. I find the second week of the 2ww the worst because its so hard not to symptom spot. All of my cycles I have thought I had pregnancy symptoms but I only ever was twice. There was one IUI I was utterly convinced I was pregnant and of course I wasn't, the progesterone really can give off preg symtoms and cramping which feels like AF can also be pregnancy cramping. It really is hard to tell what is what. 

Today I am only 3dpiui so hopefully my little embryo(s) are 8 cells today and make it to blast and implant. If of course fertilisation happened   I am already making lots of nice plans if i get the dreaded bfn so it softens the blow!! Have a great day everyone the weekend is nearly here!!xx


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

Hello!
I'm day 6 post IUI. I had 4 follicles but sperm count only 7 million after washing (85% motility)..
I'm on 4mg Elleste solo (estrogen) as well as injectable progesterone and suppositories. I am  a chronic spotter hence all the progesterone!!
This is our 3rd try at iui  (me 41, DH 47). I had a bfp last time but it ended with a MMC around 6 weeks.
Good luck everyone!!!!!


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Helen,

Welcome and good luck with your cycle. I wouldn't worry at all about that count. I was going through my IUI forms last night and I managed to get pregnant on the worst sample out of all I had. that was 4.7mil after washing and 77% mot.. I am close in cycle to you I am 4dpiui today and I just hope I have a morula stashed away in there today lol.. Sounds like your clinic are on the ball with all the progesterone so hopefully does the trick.. lets hope for some bfps in the coming weeks


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

hello ladies - welcome helen.

I'm 7pdiui and i woke up to the most horrendous cramp. i honestly don't know what to make of it, i couldn't stand up it was so bad. I've never had a cramp like it before - don't know if thats good or bad  

Anyway, have a good weekend, I'm off to torture myself with some more symptom spotting


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Emma - hopefully a good thing not a bad thing. Your 7 days past so prime implantation time. fingers crossed that's what it was  

i'm very glad it's a long weekend as i've got some nice things planned and will hopefully take mind off of the 2ww x


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

Hi Emma! The cramps are soooo frustrating aren't they!

HappyasLarry  - thanks for the reassurance on the sperm count!


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Helen!  I'm 40 so it's nice to hear of another over 40 doing iui.

Emma I'm 8dpiui and also cramping which is so frustrating.  Although my OTD isn't until a week today, if i have my usual 26 day cycle then AF could show up as early as monday or tuesday.  I often get cramping up to a week before AF so I'm sure it's just AF on the way.  I just want to know how as I'm fed up with it!


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

hey everyone! and welcome helen!

I've now hit 10dpiui and Im still getting no symptoms at all?! I've had no cramps, spotting, or any of the usual dizziness and nausea I get  with the progresterone, I can't help but be worried?!  I've had progesterone side effects on both previous cycles, why am I not reacting now? but maybe its a good thing - i.e. this cycle is different means I'll get a different outcome?!! 

bloody hell, this 2ww drives you crazy doesn't it!

I'm doing my pt on Thursday and I want to try and leave it until then, but I'm already chomping at the bit to pee on a stick(or 4!!)

xx


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

Hi magicpillow & Suzannah!

I woke up this morning and considered POAS but managed to resist as it's only day 7piui 😃 it least I've reached the half way point of the 2ww!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

This wait is driving me crazy. I'm now 12dp IUI, I think my AF is on its way, last few days had back ache and the usual low stomach pains. I did do one of those cheap strip pregnancy  tests yesterday but got BFN! 

Hoping your all doing ok 😃


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Argh it's so hard girls isn't it!  I keep saying to myself it's so unlikely to work first time at 40 (even though I've already been through 2 IVFs) but you can't help but hope.  So much is invested into a treatment cycle and we have no chance of natural conception so it's so hard.  My last treatment cycle was last July so it's been a while.  

The 2ww is definitely a killer!  I'm 9dpiui and symptom spotting like crazy.  I'm getting all the signs that AF is coming though.  I think after nearly 5 years I almost can't imagine it actually ever working.  Does anyone else ever feel like that?


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

I feel like that every month! Can't ever imagine getting a BFP 

I'm now day 13 and tested this morning definitely not my luck this month 😔

I really hoped it would! Had 3 good follicles, husbands count was something like 40 million with 98% mobility.

I'm thinking it will never happen. I think maybe IVF may be our only try now and hope I have a few good eggs 

Sending lots of luck to you all


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Good morning all

Chazza19 - Very sorry for your bfn I have come to learn so much through this journey and follicles can look great, sperm is amazing and it's just so disheartening when it doesn't work. After doing 4 rounds of IVF and following the progress of my embryos it's really does come down to the quality of that egg. Fingers crossed for your next cycle.

Magicpillow - I also feel like that every single time too. i'm 6dpiui today and the closer i'm getting to otd i'm trying so hard not to symptom spot. Every single cycle at some point i could have sworn i was pregnant. Most of the time i certainly wasn't. I can guarantee that each cycle also brings me at leat one new symptom that i've not had before, like this morning woke up with a little lower back pain. Yes it can be a sign or pregnancy but i can bet my life i've just slept awkward lol this is how each cycle pans out for me. Last night i was lay in bed and has the weirdest shooting pain in my groin area that lasted about 2 seconds. What that was is anybody's guess but i know i've had them before and it's turned out to be nothing. 

Hope everyone else is getting through the 2ww ok and not going too insane!! xx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Ah Chazza, so sorry about your BFN, especially when everything else looked so good.  I could well be joining you soon.  I can't bear to test so am just going to wait it out for AF.  I just can't face the nerves of doing a test and seeing the BFN again. 

Happyaslarry I'm so like you with the symptom spotting!  I'm 10dpiui and this morning I woke up with strong cramps and ovary pains on the left side.  If course I'm getting my hopes up but in my heart of hearts I know it'll just be another random AF pain I haven't had before!  Argh to all this!


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

so sorry chazza, it so bloody frustrating isn't it, it all feels so bloody random, which you dont expect when it medically managed!!
I'm a massive control freak at the best of times so find situations like this are a nightmare for me!!

tomorrow is 12dpiui for me and I'm going to be fighting the urge to POAS but I really want to wait it out until day 15 like the clinic has asked, partly because I'm back in work on tues after a few weeks off and I really dont want to be feeling depressed, as I have a feeling this hasn't worked for me, and partly because I feel like I'll end up testing every day until day 15 anyway before I believe it.

Even then I tend to not believe it when its negative - both rounds before this I've had something telling me the test didn't work properly because of all the ****ty symptoms from the hormones and ended up taking additional pregnancy tests even after AF!!(I'm always fairly light so convince myself its not real!) it just drags out the pain. So I'm doing it by the book this time round (at least thats the plan at the moment!!)


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Morning all

Last day of the bank hols boo!!.. The progesterone has really taken a hold of me i am so lethargic this morning. Went to bet at a reasonable hour and got a good amount of hours, had breakfast and felt so tired i went back to bed. Luckily I am not in work until 10:30 all this week so I don't have to be up at the crack of dawn. I will do my test on sunday and if its negative I will be stopping the utrogestan that day. For me af does not arrive until the progesterone is stopped so i am not able to wait like some can. In any case I hope not to see the witch at all for at least 9 months.

Hope everyone is keeping as sane as poss xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Am having a stressful morning, I noticed a bit of light brown discharge today (sorry for the TMI but you get it.....) I dont know if its my AF coming early or if it could be a sign of implantation bleeding? I'm 12dpiui which is right on the border for implantation.

I've got AF before when on progesterone, but never this early, (I'm due on next sat) but I dont want to rule it out.
I also dont necessarily want to see it as a sign of implantation, because then I'm going to get carried away again and will be even more devastated if I get a BFN. Its yet another reason to try and wait as long as possible before POAS because I think the HCG hormone only starts to be produced once implantation has occured

My friend also had a baby yesterday (no 3), she literally fell pregnant immediately and whilst I'm so bloody happy for her (he's adorable looking too!), I'm also bloody jealous that its so easy for some and just not for others.


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Ah bless you hun not exactly how you wanted your morning to start. When is your OTD? Yes it could well be either and no way of knowing. Once implantation has happened it takes 2 days they say to start releasing hcg. Just keep a close eye on it and try not to stress as hard as that is.x


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Happyaslarry! Thats what I love about these forums, its somewhere for us to get it all off our chest with people that truly understand! 

My OTD (Im assuming thats test date?) is Thursday 1st June, and I'll definitely hold out until then, i'd almost rather wait until friday because Im aware in London until then and if its bad news I'd rather be able to mope at home alone!! But its hard enough waiting 15 days without making it even longer!!!


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

Sorry about your BFN chazza 😢

As for the rest of you in  very impressed on your patience as I've peed on a stick 3 times in the last 36 hours! 😂😂 I'm just rubbish at holding out.
It's negative of course as I'm day 10 piui today. 
Im cramping on and off and my boobs are sooooooo sore but I guess that's the estrogen and progesterone I'm on.
I can't hold out for AF as I'm on utrogestan and lubion (!) so there is no way I'll bleed on that lot.
Stay strong everyone xxxx


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

helen2975 - 10dpiui way to early but i know what its like to get that poas urge and then there is no turning back  

I have been totally wiped out today ive had 2 naps. I felt like i had a hangover earlier sleeping so much. Its funny how the progesterone can hit differently each cycle. Last one on my ivf i was on lubion injections and utrogestan and didnt feel tired at all and yet this cycle just on the pessaries and they are wiping me out. Pretty hungry too when i am awake, oh how id love it to be preg symptoms but I know better. I deffo don't feel the urge to test this time I am happy to wait it out until Sunday!!


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

Yeah I know it's too early but the stash of eBay cheapies  (10iu/ml though!) was far too tempting 😊


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm now 12dpiui and last night I saw a tiny bit of pink/red blood. Had a massive meltdown about it being AF and not having worked.  I didn't expect to get this upset as I thought it was 'only iui' and was easier than my IVFs so therefore I wouldn't get as upset - how silly!  Got all sad about running out of time (I'm nearly 41) and how my body just can't do it. 

There hadn't been any blood since last night although I just saw a tiny bit again now.  I'm not on progesterone.  I feel very periody and exactly the same as when I'm about to come on, very 'full' feeling down there!  So fed up with it all but I suppose at least if it's BFN then I'll be able to fit into my wedding dress in October!  It's hard being at uni (I'm a mature student) and putting a brave face on all day.  Once AF properly comes I'll probably just go straight into the second round.


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Ahh bless you magicpillow i totally know how you feel. Its a tough old journey. I was the same mindset i was only doing this IUI because we couldn't afford another IVF until the summer so I was/am totally not expecting it to work and went in with no expectations. However the closer I am getting to otd the more i feel it will totally bother me if its a bfn even though that's what i was expecting. I think sometimes we hope to be given a break. There is always that little bit of hope that we still carry that it may have worked and when we find out or feel it hasn't then its still as heartbreaking.

I have been feeling pretty crap the last 2 days. Yesterday I felt like i had been partying all weekend. I was to tired I took 2 separate naps during the day lol. I am sure its the progesterone although I haven't felt like this in any recent cycle and its the least amount of medication i am taking. I am guessing the pred must have masked all these symptoms I am feeling now tbh. Is everyone else on the utrogestan or cyclogest, is it totally wiping you out too? x


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

Aw so sorry to hear that you don't think it's worked. Stay positive - you never know!! Why are you not on progesterone. I thought that was standard but I'm obviously wrong. I have everything crossed for you. 

I got a very faint 2nd line this morning (11dpiui). Now I have to see if it gets darker. It didn't get darker last time and I ended up having serial blood tests and my hCG wasn't doubling. This went on for a few weeks and when my hcg rocketed they thought it was ectopic but it was just an empty sac. VERY stressful.


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Helen thats a briliant start congrats on the bfp stay positive, I have everything crossed for you. Did you have any side effects from the progesterone at all? I had lubion and utrogestan last month plus clexane and pred and felt much better than i do now and i am just taking the pesseries. x


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

Hi, happyaslarry

It's difficult to tell what is side effects from the progesterone or whether it is the oestrogen. My boobs are super sore and I'm cramping a lot. I'm hungry a lot of the time too. Other than that nothing else to report. 

This is not the first time I've had Lubion and Utrogestan together but it is the 1st time to take oestrogen (elleste solo). I posted on oestrogen in the thread below but it's been locked for some reason??

xx


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah its so hard to tell apart the symptoms from the meds. I just saw it was locked, i wonder why? Maybe you can message the mods?... 
I am feeling out of sorts but I know its the progesterone most likely so I am not getting hopes up at all. I just wish they gave off the same symptoms each time as ive had less symptoms when I was on lots more medication and yet this time i'm just on the utrogestan and its making me feel awful. Oh well not long now until unofficial test day lol I plan to test Sunday before otd Monday.


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Actually I think they locked the thread because you also discussed the same thing in this thread and then they usually lock to save repeating same things in different threads.


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

OK that would make sense x


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

That's great Helen!  Fingers crossed!

I'm definitely out as there is more blood, just like AF and cramping.  I'll do a test just to satisfy the clinic but I'm gutted and starting to wonder if it's ever going to work.  I'm scared I'm out of time.  I'll probably go straight into cycle 2 and then if that doesn't work we will do a last IVF.  It's all so scary!  Feeling very bitter about those who conceive easily or by accident tonight!


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm struggling today too, I'm still spotting, but up to this evening it was mostly brown (sorry,TMI!!) but I'm starting to see flecks of blood in there now too and I think its my period trying to push through but being held back because of the progesterone, which I seem to recall happened in cycle one for me too.

I've decided to suck it up and POAS tomorrow, I'll be 14dpIUI, which has got to be enough time to get a valid reading on a HPT. I can always test again on Thursday which was my OTD if I want to (because I'm unlikely to believe what ever tomorrows test tells me!?)

My clinic wont let me go stright into another round next month, I have to wait that period out and then try again the following month, so I have about 6 weeks to find the money if I want to continue and try and decide whether to keep trying with IUI, to move onto IVF or to stop and re-assess?!


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

So as expected I got my BFN this morning so I'm out.

I'll take another one tomorrow but naturally I'm feeling pretty ****ty and need to figure out whats next for me.

Wishing you all lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

So sorry for your bfn Suzannah! i know how heartbreaking it is and then not knowing which way next to turn for the best. I'm 9dpiui and i already think i'm out as well. Already thinking about my next IVF which means i'll have the scratch and start downregging in july cd21. it's so expensive i will be having two lots of intralipds plus the scratch plus growth hormone again added again to my stim protocol so i'm already nearing 3k before actually paying for the ivf. the only thing that makes me do this next rather than keeping going with  iui is i will get my next ivf cycle free of charge with the clinic if it fails.

Hope everyone else is going ok. did you test again helen? x


----------



## helen2975 (May 21, 2017)

So very sorry Suzannah   A BFN seems worse when there is so much time and money invested in it (as if it can get any worse!). Take time to regroup and think about your next plans. You're still the right side of 40  

I got another faint BFP today (sorry this feels bad saying this after your BFN Suzannah). It's a tough call as to whether it's any darker than yesterday. TBH they look the same. I'm feeling very bloated and a bit cranky. I have no excitement/pleasure about this BFP which is really odd. I think it's because I'm assuming it will go the same as last time which was several long drawn out weeks of blood tests and scans until the bad news was delivered. 

If this turns out to be a BFN, our plan is to have 1 go of IVF (prob July/Aug) but the long term plan is that if I'm not pregnant by December we're stopping this altogether (easier said than done?). I hate how my life has been on hold for several years with nothing to show for it. Hugs, Suzannah and fingers crossed for you  happyaslarry xx


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

Fingers crossed Helen are you going for betas?

I'm feeling really emotional today and bit run down in all honesty. Got this lingering sore throat still and i've also got a tingly lip which has i feel means a cold sore is coming on so heading to boots now to get something for it before i have an outbreak. Just feeling utterly miserable and wishing the days away until otd so i can just move on. Really feeling like it's not worked i've only got the odd bit of pma cramping now and even the initial fatigue is lifting up. so all in all feeling like i'm heading straight for another bfn to add to the great log list of bfns! All positivity has gone right out the window. 
Hope everyone else is feeling better than i am


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Helen, dont ever feel sorry for something going right for you! we're all on this same journey and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed it goes well for you!!

As much as I needed to test today I hate having had to do it away from home, am now stuck in a boring hotel in central london just feeling sorry for myself and wanting to eat my sorrows away!
Cant wait to get on a train home tomorrow now   xx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

So sorry Susannah   I'm joining you sadly as I got a BFN too.  My period started full flow last night and I did a test just to satisfy the clinic.  I feel okish today but just got very very upset last night when I started spotting.  It's been nearly 5 years of ttc and ivf / iui and it's so hard.  I'm going straight into iui #2 though and if that doesn't work, we will do a final IVF. 

Helen, I really hope this is it for you. I know what you mean about stopping.  If we do a final IVF sometime between July and Sept and it doesn't work, that'll probably be it for us.  My partner says that we can't afford anymore IVF and he doesn't want to keep going through it emotionally.  Easier said than done though as the thought of never having a baby makes me feel sick with grief.


----------



## tootsey (Mar 5, 2017)

sorry for your bfn magicpillow. i am sure ill be with you all soon just not feeling it at all and already thinking about doing my second to last ivf. if this fails i'll do the next one as it's free but then that's it. i can't put anymore into this physically or financially i'm just utterly drained. i'm probably a right misery to be around at the moment and i don't want any anymore. fingers crossed for your next iui and you find that golden egg xx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

I so understand those feelings happyaslarry!  I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you!  It really is draining. xxx


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi All,

so sorry to here of the BFN this month   best of luck with your next round  

Congrats Helen, its so lovely to get some good news on here - gives us hope.

AFM - AF was due today but hasn't showed up yet even though ive been getting AF cramps on and off this past few days but especially yesterday. im on 12piui and not due to test until Saturday so im guna hold out until then and keep the hope alive!

this thread may end today so see some of you in the next xx


----------

